# New member, tough days, good to talk!



## JingleJingle123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi there, 

I am just separated, very raw and ugly right now. My ex has our daughter who I am hoping to get back today but as he is calling the shots right now he has told me he will call my Mum to discuss and hasn't. He text mid morning to say he would be calling soon but no phone call 

I am going out of my mind, I can kind of cope with the separation idea but I am missing my daughter beyond compare. I have 2 step children also my relationship with them is poor and mostly the reason why we argue and had out final argument yesterday.

Additional challenges are that we own businesses together so that is something that needs to be addressed but for now I just want my little girl with me at my Mums .....

Any tips on how to reason with a very strong willed mind x


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Jingle, you will find lots of support here. My separation has just hit a raw point as well and it's really really hard.

He probably is taking his time calling because he knows you're waiting for it. They know when they have something hanging over your head. Don't let your emotions take over the conversations anymore if you can help it. As soon as you get upset you're letting go of control and giving him more ammunition. Good luck, and talk it out here, it helps.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you discussed this with a lawyer?


----------



## DiamondsandRust (Jan 21, 2014)

hang in there. dont think about it too much and let days go. you are the mother and will surely have your daughter back soon. 

it's hard to be with someone that has kids and the kids dont cooperate.


----------

